# Best boats for Sea of Cortez sailing



## chowdan

Hey everyone, 

Been a while since I've posted on SailNet, however, we are looking to spend this upcoming sailing season in the Sea of Cortez. 

Financially we are planning on over-budgeting so we will have roughly 6 months of finances to last us for the season which leaves us with about $20,000 to spend on a sailboat.

We are looking for a boat in the 30-40ft range. 

I was hoping someone can give some insights to the type of boats in this price range that we should look for. 

There is a few that we have seen on the market that seem to be in our price, but I am unsure if they would be good for the SOC. To be honest, we are drawn to the looks of the Cheoy Lee, but the spaciousness of the Catalina 34. So any advice on what would be good for the area would help! 

Here are some boats that we have "internet" looked at:


'70 Cheoy Lee 36 Clipper
'69 Mariner Ketch 31 
'72 Westsail 32 cutter 
'87 Oday 322
'89 Catalina 34
'75 Islander 36


----------



## aeventyr60

The Catalina would be just fine.


----------



## chowdan

Thanks for the reply. Due to the comfort in terms of space available on the Catalina, I was hoping they would be suitable for the area. 

The first mate, she doesn't want to feel too cramped(our bristol 27 was a bit to small for her besides weekend trips), so thats why we were looking towards the Catalina. 

Do they perform decently well in light winds? 

Thanks!


----------



## overbored

Your budget is a bit light. you will need to double it if you want a Catalina 34. the 34 and the 332 are the only ones on your list that would be good in light air. the Leaky Teaky is the only one on the list that would be in the low $20's


----------



## flyingriki

This page should give you an idea of what's available down the line of size and price. The folks in the La Paz brokerage are great, the clown in San Carlos not so much....

Sailboats for sale in Mexico


----------



## Lazerbrains

overbored said:


> Your budget is a bit light. you will need to double it if you want a Catalina 34. the 34 and the 332 are the only ones on your list that would be good in light air.


 Islander 36 will move quite well in light air - just sayin. :svoilier:

I agree, all the boats listed - won't find any for $20k unless they need *lots* of work, which means no cruising for you this winter.


----------



## chriskiss

flyingriki said:


> This page should give you an idea of what's available down the line of size and price. The folks in the La Paz brokerage are great, the clown in San Carlos not so much....
> 
> Sailboats for sale in Mexico


The '84 CAL 35 on the list looks outstanding. They are asking $30k.


----------



## krisscross

chriskiss said:


> The '84 CAL 35 on the list looks outstanding. They are asking $30k.


I agree. It is an awesome boat. I would also look at Catalina 30 on that list. Seems well equipped and in decent shape. They are asking $26k but might sell for $20k.


----------



## chriskiss

krisscross said:


> I agree. It is an awesome boat. I would also look at Catalina 30 on that list. Seems well equipped and in decent shape. They are asking $26k but might sell for $20k.


I am a Catalina 30 fan, but even $20k seems like a lot for an '83 in Mexico. Looks like it has the original 2 cyl, 11 HP universal. Always weary for keel bolts in Catalina's.


----------



## krisscross

chriskiss said:


> I am a Catalina 30 fan, but even $20k seems like a lot for an '83 in Mexico. Looks like it has the original 2 cyl, 11 HP universal. Always weary for keel bolts in Catalina's.


Valid point. This one seems in decent enough shape and is already 'in paradise'.


----------



## GeorgeB

Chowdan, help me out. Is your plan on buying in Mx or will you be travelling down from SoCal? With a $20k budget, In short, you should base your decision on best condition. I “do” the season down in Mx and the SOC every other year for the past few years so perhaps I can be of some assistance if you can elaborate on your plans.


----------



## chowdan

GeorgeB said:


> Chowdan, help me out. Is your plan on buying in Mx or will you be travelling down from SoCal? With a $20k budget, In short, you should base your decision on best condition. I "do" the season down in Mx and the SOC every other year for the past few years so perhaps I can be of some assistance if you can elaborate on your plans.


GeorgeB - The current plan is to buy in Mexico as we would rather spend time sailing the area than traveling down. I also say that because I hear it's cheaper to purchase down there than in the US.

I do know that $20k is a bit tight on a budget, and we do have some wiggle room(about $3k-$5k) however, we figured we should budget for a max of $20k and stick the extra $3-$5k in reserves for unexpected repairs. This does not touch our budget cruising kitty, but we have enough to last atleast 6-12months given that any repairs/upgrades dont exceed our backup "reserve" cash set aside.

As for prices, I've heard that one should offer roughly 55%-60% of asking price, and hope to settle on around 75% of asking price(given the sellers are willing to move on price). If we liked Catalina 34 enough, we'd be willing to move a bit on our budget of $20k and dip into the reserve cash if need be.

I like the Cal as well, that one is definitely on our list.


----------



## zeehag

the yacht broker in all the areas in which you seek boats is named ray.
he gets lazy as he is old. 
there are many boats for sale in mexico. la paz, san carlos, puerto vallarta and mazatlan. 
you can find a cheoy lee 35 in barra de navidad for approx 12000 but you dont want it. it has chainplate issues.
there are many boats for sale in mazatlan and some not via rays brokerage. you must come look for the best values for the dollar and negotiate well. 
there is a rafiki just down my dock from me in mazatlan for sale. donot know price and is not via rays brokerage. 
there are others as well. in guaymas, also, are boats for sale. you will need to visit all the areas in which boats hide for viewing that which you desire., 
good luck


----------



## flyingriki

chowdan said:


> GeorgeB - The current plan is to buy in Mexico as we would rather spend time sailing. I've heard that one should offer roughly 55%-60% of asking price, and hope to settle on around 75% of asking price(given the sellers are willing to move on price).


I have a buddy that thinks that way and has bought a couple boats. I was very serious about a private sale in San Carlos on a slightly overpriced boat. When I pointed out that the average sale prices are 91.4% of asking and offered that to start they laughed me off....


----------



## mtniner2

flyingriki said:


> This page should give you an idea of what's available down the line of size and price. The folks in the La Paz brokerage are great, the clown in San Carlos not so much....


I just got back from looking at a few boats in La Paz and San Carlos. I have a feeling I know this clown you speak of. oof...

OP, did you find a boat yet? I didn't see many boats in your price range that you would be able to sail away in without some significant work. I wasn't looking for what you are looking for though, I'm sure there's something out there for you, lots of boats for sale. I'm heading back to San Carlos soon to possibly put in an offer and if you are still looking let me know, I can keep an eye out.


----------



## chowdan

mtniner2 said:


> I just got back from looking at a few boats in La Paz and San Carlos. I have a feeling I know this clown you speak of. oof...
> 
> OP, did you find a boat yet? I didn't see many boats in your price range that you would be able to sail away in without some significant work. I wasn't looking for what you are looking for though, I'm sure there's something out there for you, lots of boats for sale. I'm heading back to San Carlos soon to possibly put in an offer and if you are still looking let me know, I can keep an eye out.


I did find a boat, but not in MX. We ended up traveling through the USA and Baja via our 4Runner for nearly 8 months. We are back in Washington and bought a Pacific International Marine PAC 41(42ft) sailboat. We basically call it a "Custom Swan 42 like sailboat" as most know Swan 42's. Ours is near identical to it with some minor tweaks.

What boats are you looking at down there? We are currently thinking we'll cash out our employee stock options in 2021 and be sailing down the coast in 2022.


----------

